# Che fare?



## Minoko (15 Dicembre 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..

Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico.. 

Non era mia moglie quella, il modo come si porgeva a lui mi ha distrutto. Quello che mi ha lasciato ancora più stupito è il fatto che si stavano accordando per trovarsi..

Non so che fare. Lascio andare avanti le cose? Ho paura che a interrompere ora la loro "relazione" non avrò mai le risposte che cerco. Ha senso vedere fin dove può arrivare?


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Andrà oltre, stai sicuro. 

Sbagli l'approccio, devi considerare che tua moglie ha già fatto quello che temi farà. No non ha senso aspettare di vedere quello che sicuramente, o solo potenzialmente, farebbe, almeno nelle intenzioni.

Forse bloccarla adesso può servire più a te nel momento in cui ti troverai a dover smaltire la tossicità di questo boccone amaro, ma in ogni caso dovrai gestire questa storia come un mero tradimento.

A meno che le cose non stiano diversamente da come le hai interpretate.


----------



## ugo1969 (15 Dicembre 2016)

*Non fare L errore*

Che feci io . Affrontala , parla con lei non aver paura di parlare . È un consiglio spassionato da chi ha taciuto e le cose poi sono andate troppo avanti


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Andrà oltre, stai sicuro.
> 
> Sbagli l'approccio, devi considerare che tua moglie ha già fatto quello che temi farà. No non ha senso aspettare di vedere quello che sicuramente, o solo potenzialmente, farebbe, almeno nelle intenzioni.
> 
> ...


E' sicuro che lei si spenderà in giustificazioni facendolo passare per uno scherzo, o "cose che si dicono"... etc.
Comunque sono abbastanza d'accordo con te.


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


.....vedi te.......se vuoi porre fine al vostro rapporto ( diciamo 90% di probabilità) aspetta pure...... se vuoi darti qualche speranza ( 50 % ) parlate, ma magari non focalizzandovi su questo ma del motivo per cui ci siete arrivati


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

In mano hai solo una serie di messaggi. Magari sono talmente espliciti da non lasciare dubbi, magari hai interpretato male tu. 

Intanto fai un po' di attenzione ad eventuali "bandierine rosse" che, prima delle prove che hai trovato, si sono magari manifestate senza che tu prestassi attenzione: cambiamenti nei tuoi confronti, nella vita sessuale, nelle abitudini quotidiane, negli orari.

Per me affrontarla adesso è una cazzata. Le tue "prove" mi sembrano abbastanza facilmente smontabili e ti giocheresti diverse possibilità di sapere di più, ammesso che ci sia da sapere.

Fare il detective dilettante è problematico ed estenuante, se ne hai le possibilità e se quello che hai in mano è piuttosto "pesante" io mi rivolgerei ad un professionista (investigatore privato).

My two cents


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Situazione uguale alla mia a suo tempo

Io la mia la feci andare fino in fondo.

Ma è dura. Se lo fai preparati a recitare e bene. E a star male


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Situazione uguale alla mia a suo tempo
> 
> Io la mia la feci andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Ma è dura. Se lo fai preparati a recitare e bene. E a star male


Tristemente vero Skorpio...Tristemente vero.

Io non ce la farei a recitare. Se sto male, non riesco mai a nasconderlo.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto  

che bel regalo di Natale! 

Cosa sa farei io al tuo posto ? Affronterei tutto subito, ma non so se sia il consiglio giusto


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Hai due scelte:

1) Aspettare che tutto precipiti senza far nulla, per poi accusare tua moglie di essere stata una stronza

2) Affrontarla, sapendo che lei farà di tutto per negare e cercando di instillare in te il dubbio che si sia trattato di un malinteso.

Io sceglierei la busta numero 2 per come sono fatto. 
Dal mio punto di vista è comprensibile nell'arco di una relazione decennale che qualcuno/a possa prendersi un'infatuazione. Se non vuoi disfare il tuo matrimonio mettici una pezza prima che la barca affondi. Poi magari si aprirà un'altra falla, ma fino a quando puoi far qualcosa per evitare la catastrofe...fallo 

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai due scelte:
> 
> 1) Aspettare che tutto precipiti senza far nulla, per poi accusare tua moglie di essere stata una stronza
> 
> ...


Quototi.
Sto pensando ai due bambini e ad una famiglia potenzialmente distrutta.
Nella vita puo anche capitare di sbagliare, per noia, per leggerezza per stupidità. Fermare perchè è materialmente impossibile sapere come sarà il suo ipotetico agire.

Certo che il campanello di allarme è bello grosso, una sconfitta per il "Noi" gravissima, metterla difronte a queta responsabilità sarà quantomeno doveroso.


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

Quindi... Se credi che qualcuno ti stia imbrogliando, chiedigli se ti sta imbrogliando. 

Quasi certamente ti risponderà la verità... :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai due scelte:
> 
> 1) Aspettare che tutto precipiti senza far nulla, per poi accusare tua moglie di essere stata una stronza
> 
> ...


Ti quoto !!!!


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Marietto

No, non dirà la verità ma eviterà di ssere imbrogliato ....  (per questa volta).

Mettiamo che la sua (di lei) sia un momento "de mona", una crisi momentanea e superabile, se va fino in fondo ci sono buone probabilità che tutto sia perduto.
Se viene fermata puo darsi che si chieda: -Che cazzo sto facendo?-

Ecco, queste potrebbero essere le possibilità, la cosa è controversa, puo darsi persino che fermarla non serva a nulla, ma a quel punto .....


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non ti dirà la verità ma eviterai di ssere imbrogliato ....  (per questa volta).
> 
> Mettiamo che la sua (di lei) sia un momento "de mona" una crisi momentanea e superabile, se va fino in fondo ci sono buone probabilità che tutto sia perduto.
> Se vine fermata puo darsi che si chieda: -Che cazzo sto facendo?-
> ...


Scusami, Spleen, sarò duro di comprendonio io... Ma come fai a sapere che lo scambio trovato dal nostro amico sia relativo ad un primo incontro che deve ancora avvenire e non, per dire alla 25ma volta che si incontrano?
Dovrai trovare qualche altro elemento e dare un contesto a quelle informazioni... Se ci parli prima tutto quello che vorrà eliminare sarà eliminato. Se c'è una storia in essere, se sa che sospetti ti renderà le cose più difficili.

ETA: A me sembra che un po' tutti qui abbiano preso la cosa come "impediamo l'assassinio di Kennedy" e magari avete anche ragione- Io ho avuto più l'impressione che si sappia che c'è qualcosa ma non si sappia a che punto è.
Da una parte il riferimento al fatto che si stiano mettendo d'accordo potrebbe indicare il primo caso, ma il nostro amico fa cenno anche al fatto che il tono sembra decisamente "forte" e questo mi fa pensare che ci sia già una certa confidenza e non certo un timore per la "prima volta".
Forse serve qualche elemento in più da parte dell'utente...


----------



## void (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Non esiste la risposta giusta alla tua domanda, in entrambi i casi ti rimarranno dei dubbi. Se aspetti e le cose vanno avanti, ti rimarrà il dubbio che potevi stoppare il tutto alla fonte. Se intervieni ora ti rimarrà il dubbio di cosa sarebbe successo se non te ne accorgevi.

Nel secondo caso dovrai convivere con il dubbio, nel primo con il tradimento. Devi scegliere tu.


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusami, Spleen, sarò duro di comprendonio io... Ma come fai a sapere che lo scambio trovato dal nostro amico sia relativo ad un primo incontro che deve ancora avvenire e non, per dire alla 25ma volta che si incontrano?
> Dovrai trovare qualche altro elemento e dare un contesto a quelle informazioni... Se ci parli prima tutto quello che vorrà eliminare sarà eliminato. Se c'è una storia in essere, se sa che sospetti ti renderà le cose più difficili.


Sacrosanto, ma mi sembrava di aver capito da quello che ha scritto che la cosa lei la stesse pianificando.
Poi, giustamente il mio ragionamento è valido solo in quel caso, nemmeno noi abbiamo elementi sufficienti.


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sacrosanto, ma mi sembrava di aver capito da quello che ha scritto che la cosa lei la stesse pianificando.
> Poi, giustamente il mio ragionamento è valido solo in quel caso, nemmeno noi abbiamo elementi sufficienti.


A questo punto si, infatti ho corretto il post in quel senso


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusami, Spleen, sarò duro di comprendonio io... Ma come fai a sapere che lo scambio trovato dal nostro amico sia relativo ad un primo incontro che deve ancora avvenire e non, per dire alla 25ma volta che si incontrano?
> Dovrai trovare qualche altro elemento e dare un contesto a quelle informazioni... Se ci parli prima tutto quello che vorrà eliminare sarà eliminato. Se c'è una storia in essere, se sa che sospetti ti renderà le cose più difficili.


Non è questo il problema, come sempre se si inizia a basarsi sui numeri si corrono rischi di diversa natura.

Qui, a prescindere dell'approccio, si interviene per tradimento. Bisogna prendere subito coscienza di questo, e non mi riferisco solo a lui. Perché il vero rischio qui è che la moglie possa credere di cavarsela con poco e tornare a pensare anche in tempi brevi a qualche altro excursus alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## void (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quototi.
> *Sto pensando ai due bambini e ad una famiglia potenzialmente distrutta.
> Nella vita puo anche capitare di sbagliare, per noia, per leggerezza per stupidità. Fermare perchè è materialmente impossibile sapere come sarà il suo ipotetico agire*.
> 
> Certo che il campanello di allarme è bello grosso, una sconfitta per il "Noi" gravissima, metterla difronte a queta responsabilità sarà quantomeno doveroso.



Infatti


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel  sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono  incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


La mia situazione è un po' diversa ma secondo me non troppo. 
Io  alla sua prima bugia feci finta di nulla. Mi arrabbiai si ma non la  trattai come un vero tradimento. Era solo una bugia. Le cose rimasero  invariate, o meglio no, io più incazzata ma non accentuai i controlli, e  le abitudini quotidiane rimase uguali. 
Lui mi tradì. 

A  volte provo un po' di rimpianto per quello che avrei potuto fare. Se  avessi tirato fuori le balle prima, se avessi puntato i piedi, se avessi  controllato... lo avrei impedito forse. 

Poi penso che un rapporto dove devi impedire che lui/lei ti tradisca è veramente umiliante. 

Quindi  mi unisco agli altri nel dirti di trattare il tutto come un tradimento,  perchè si è molto probabile che è proprio quello che diventerà se tu  non fai nulla e capire soprattutto da che dipende questa sua necessità  di evasione. 

Parlane, urla e punta i piedi ma trattalo proprio  come se con questo tizio lei ci fosse già finita insieme. Fallo per te e  per il vostro rapporto. 
E da li ricomincia. 

Far finta di nulla?! Se vuoi rompere con lei si, i problemi che avete non scompariranno per magia


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non è questo il problema, come sempre se si inizia a basarsi sui numeri si corrono rischi di diversa natura.
> 
> Qui, a prescindere dell'approccio, si interviene per tradimento. Bisogna prendere subito coscienza di questo, e non mi riferisco solo a lui. Perché il vero rischio qui è che la moglie possa credere di cavarsela con poco e tornare a pensare anche in tempi brevi a qualche altro excursus alla cazzo di cane.


Non sono d'accordo. Pensare di poter intervenire su un discorso che sta nascendo ma non è ancora iniziato consiglia determinati atteggiamenti. Voler scoprire se c'è una tresca in atto consiglia atteggiamenti diversi, anche opposti, IMO


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> La mia situazione è un po' diversa ma secondo me non troppo.
> Io  alla sua prima bugia feci finta di nulla. Mi arrabbiai si ma non la  trattai come un vero tradimento. Era solo una bugia. Le cose rimasero  invariate, o meglio no, io più incazzata ma non accentuai i controlli, e  le abitudini quotidiane rimase uguali.
> Lui mi tradì.
> 
> ...


A volte accade che si rifiuta l'idea del tradimento È quindi si sorvola inconsciamente. È un errore, seppur comprensibile. È il caso di minoko che tenta di salvare l'illusione che ha della moglie, tanto è lo sconcerto per averla vista in altri panni.

È tradimento, punto. Meglio intervenire su questo, non è una questione di tempistiche.


----------



## ugo1969 (15 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> La mia situazione è un po' diversa ma secondo me non troppo.
> Io  alla sua prima bugia feci finta di nulla. Mi arrabbiai si ma non la  trattai come un vero tradimento. Era solo una bugia. Le cose rimasero  invariate, o meglio no, io più incazzata ma non accentuai i controlli, e  le abitudini quotidiane rimase uguali.
> Lui mi tradì.
> 
> ...



hai perfettamente ragione....anche io tollerai una amicizia empatica e poi finirono a letto.....intervieni parla con lei , magari ha bisogno di parlare e sentire che l ami ancora....non lasciar correre...forse lei aspetta proprio te....poi se sa che avevi disponibilità del suo telefono a maggior ragione parlale.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Pensare di poter intervenire su un discorso che sta nascendo ma non è ancora iniziato consiglia determinati atteggiamenti. Voler scoprire se c'è una tresca in atto consiglia atteggiamenti diversi, anche opposti, IMO


Io l'avrei già messa al muro, non tanto per inchiodarla, ma per rendermi conto del suo grado di incoscienza. Capisco però che è anche una questione di esperienza.

Naturalmente do per scontato che quelle poche informazioni siano riconducibili al tradimento. E comunque, non ho più l'età e l'incoscienza di credere alle favole. Ma delle favole mi piace carpire la morale e qui ne vedo chiaramente solo una.


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A volte accade che si rifiuta l'idea del tradimento È quindi si sorvola inconsciamente. È un errore, seppur comprensibile. È il caso di minoko che tenta di salvare l'illusione che ha della moglie, tanto è lo sconcerto per averla vista in altri panni.
> 
> È tradimento, punto. Meglio intervenire su questo, non è una questione di tempistiche.


Che sia già tradimento è sicuro e va trattato per quello che è. 

Intervenire prima che diventa fisico aiuta solo per un ipotetica ricostruzione almeno secondo il mio punto di vista. Sapere che ci è finita a letto è diversa da poteva finirci a letto. Hai meno mostri, immagini, pensieri della loro intimità da dover combattere.


----------



## marietto (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io l'avrei già messa al muro, non tanto per inchiodarla, ma per rendermi conto del suo grado di incoscienza. Capisco però che è anche una questione di esperienza.
> 
> Naturalmente do per scontato che quelle poche informazioni siano riconducibili al tradimento. E comunque, non ho più l'età e l'incoscienza di credere alle favole. Ma delle favole mi piace carpire la morale e qui ne vedo chiaramente solo una.


Sul fatto che vada trattato da tradimento e non trascurato sono d'accordo, l'unica certezza che abbiamo, salvo ulteriori interventi dell'utente, è che ci siano certamente messaggi di molto inappropriati e già quello costituirà almeno una discussione da intavolare.

Però perchè la discussione sia seria bisogna avere in mano elementi certi, a mio parere, e parlarle, in questa fase, potrebbe, secondo me, rendere complicato acquisirli.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Che sia già tradimento è sicuro e va trattato per quello che è.
> 
> Intervenire prima che diventa fisico aiuta solo per un ipotetica ricostruzione almeno secondo il mio punto di vista. Sapere che ci è finita a letto è diversa da poteva finirci a letto. Hai meno mostri, immagini, pensieri della loro intimità da dover combattere.


Questo si era già detto. Oltre a questo possibile vantaggio, che citi per quanto riguarda il marito, ci sarebbe anche di intervenire anzitempo sulla coscienza di lei.

Il rischio più grosso è quello per cui la moglie non recepisca la gravità della situazione e che possa credere di continuare la presunta tresca. Non sarebbe la prima volta.


----------



## Minoko (15 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.

Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.

Ma non so cosa succede se non intervengo ora! Questo mi distrugge.. 

Il fatto che non dicendo nulla possa organizzare questo incontro... e poi? E' giusto che ad una persona di 30 anni sia io a farle capire che sta sbagliando?


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sul fatto che vada trattato da tradimento e non trascurato sono d'accordo, l'unica certezza che abbiamo, salvo ulteriori interventi dell'utente, è che ci siano certamente messaggi di molto inappropriati e già quello costituirà almeno una discussione da intavolare.
> 
> Però perchè la discussione sia seria bisogna avere in mano elementi certi*, a mio parere, e parlarle, in questa fase, potrebbe, secondo me, rendere complicato acquisirli*.


Si, perché non si sa chi c'è dall'altra parte e quindi non si conosce il rischio reale di essere manipolati. Deve andare giù duro, non solo, deve anche tenerla sotto controllo...se c'è la fà.

Visto che si occupa del telefono della moglie potrebbe sapere vita morte e miracoli, ma se la moglie glielo cede con questa facilità o è una deficiente oppure ha altri mezzi di comunicazione in giro. Per cui, come dicevi, potrebbero esserci altre situazioni ben celate.

Ma ripeto, il punto è prenderla di petto per tradimento.


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, perché non si sa chi c'è dall'altra parte e quindi non si conosce il rischio reale di essere manipolati. Deve andare giù duro, non solo, deve anche tenerla sotto controllo...se c'è la fà.
> 
> Visto che si occupa del telefono della moglie potrebbe sapere vita morte e miracoli, ma se la moglie glielo cede con questa facilità o è una deficiente oppure ha altri mezzi di comunicazione in giro. Per cui, come dicevi, potrebbero esserci altre situazioni ben celate.
> 
> Ma ripeto, il punto è prenderla di petto per tradimento.


Una che si fa beccare così posso azzardare che è una "deficente". Probabilmente nemmeno sa come nascondere e non è a conoscenza che, per chi ha un po' di dimestichezza, certe cose si scoprono facilmente.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Tristemente vero Skorpio...Tristemente vero.
> 
> Io non ce la farei a recitare. Se sto male, non riesco mai a nasconderlo.
> 
> Buscopann


Sai.. Sono scelte individuali.. Che portano anche da parti diverse, probabilmente.

Ognuno fa come giustamente si sente..

Il punto è che si entra comunque in una recita.

Se lasci fare si recita in 2.. Ma tu hai in mano il controllo

Se ti esponi, tu non reciti più

Ma non hai alcuna garanzia che chi sta di là cessi anch'essa di recitare.

In pratica ti consegni all'altro, per come la vedo io, a meno tu non sbatta la porta e te ne vada subito dopo


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Una che si fa beccare così posso azzardare che è una "deficente". Probabilmente nemmeno sa come nascondere e non è a conoscenza che, per chi ha un po' di dimestichezza, certe cose si scoprono facilmente.


Una volta una persona mi ha spiegato che farsi beccare è un inconscio grido di aiuto. Forse non è questo il caso ma la prima cosa che mi è passata per la testa è proprio questo.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie *(operazione che tocca a me..)* sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Non capisco come una persona che con il cellulare gestisce una relazione segreta lasci poi che a sistemarlo sia il marito.
Solitamente uno dei segnali di un tradimento in atto è proprio l'atteggiamento protettivo del proprio strumento elettronico.
Quindi o tu avevi dei dubbi in precedenza che hai tentato di risolvere andando di nascosto a controllare il cellulare di tua moglie, oppure... ?
Ecco, cominciamo proprio a risolvere questo dubbio per prendere la strada giusta.

Aggiungo:
fermare una relazione clandestina è (spesso) difficile come bloccare un treno in corsa.
Credi di esserci riuscito ma solo perché il treno ha imboccato la galleria e non lo vedi più.
Sfogati qui perché son sicuro che ne hai bisogno e per ora non fare nulla.
Ragioniamoci su un po', prima.
Hai due bambini, se stai prendendo _lucciole per lanterne _tua moglie comunque non te lo perdonerà mai.
Se le lanterne sono delle luci a led, sei già su un terreno minato, e devi ragionare in prospettiva.
Il tuo interesse precipuo ora non è evitare che scopino (sarò diretto) ma limitare i danni che puoi fare a te.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una volta una persona mi ha spiegato che farsi beccare è un inconscio grido di aiuto. Forse non è questo il caso ma la prima cosa che mi è passata per la testa è proprio questo.


L'ho pensato anch'io. Ecco perché ne facevo una questione di in-coscienza. Ma preferirei non ritenerlo un grido di aiuto, anche se può essere.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, perché non si sa chi c'è dall'altra parte e quindi non si conosce il rischio reale di essere manipolati. Deve andare giù duro, non solo, deve anche tenerla sotto controllo...se c'è la fà.
> 
> Visto che si occupa del telefono della moglie potrebbe sapere vita morte e miracoli, ma se la moglie glielo cede con questa facilità o è una deficiente *oppure ha altri mezzi di comunicazione in giro*. Per cui, come dicevi, potrebbero esserci altre situazioni ben celate.
> 
> Ma ripeto, il punto è prenderla di petto per tradimento.



... che non ha potuto usare in quell'occasione.
Sì, è un'ipotesi.
Però, perché non cancellare i messaggi?
Oggi lo puoi fare senza lasciare traccia


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Ecco perché ne facevo una questione di in-coscienza. Ma preferirei non ritenerlo un grido di aiuto, anche se può essere.


Lo dicevano anche a me _ai miei tempi.
_In realtà era solo inesperienza.
Quella che ti fa credere che se il marito non ha mai guardato nel tuo cellulare continui a farlo sempre, anche in presenza di sospetti.


----------



## ugo1969 (15 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non capisco come una persona che con il cellulare gestisce una relazione segreta lasci poi che a sistemarlo sia il marito.
> Solitamente uno dei segnali di un tradimento in atto è proprio l'atteggiamento protettivo del proprio strumento elettronico.
> Quindi o tu avevi dei dubbi in precedenza che hai tentato di risolvere andando di nascosto a controllare il cellulare di tua moglie, oppure... ?
> Ecco, cominciamo proprio a risolvere questo dubbio per prendere la strada giusta.
> ...


sul neretto non sono d accordo. per entrare nelle mutande di una donna prima devi entrarle nella testa. stai fermo, non fare nulla e entrerà lui nella sua testa e poi nelle mutande. non so a che punto sia la loro relazione, ma non aspettare : parla con lei. senza accusarla se non hai certezze, ma apriti con lei delle tue inquetudini e poi soprattutto guardala, più che ascoltarla, guardala.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non capisco come una persona che con il cellulare gestisce una relazione segreta lasci poi che a sistemarlo sia il marito.
> Solitamente uno dei segnali di un tradimento in atto è proprio l'atteggiamento protettivo del proprio strumento elettronico.
> Quindi o tu avevi dei dubbi in precedenza che hai tentato di risolvere andando di nascosto a controllare il cellulare di tua moglie, oppure... ?
> Ecco, cominciamo proprio a risolvere questo dubbio per prendere la strada giusta.
> ...


Potrebbero non essere messaggi integri, ma recuperati dai vecchi backup automatici.

Comunque, si, si può ragionare a mente fredda. Tieni presente però che ancora si conosce il contenuto dei messaggi, che potrebbero essere già alquanto espliciti.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> sul neretto non sono d accordo. per entrare nelle mutande di una donna prima devi entrarle nella testa. stai fermo, non fare nulla e entrerà lui nella sua testa e poi nelle mutande. *non so a che punto sia la loro relazione*, ma non aspettare : parla con lei. senza accusarla se non hai certezze, ma apriti con lei delle tue inquetudini e poi soprattutto guardala, più che ascoltarla, guardala.



Fino a quando non sai nulla, non fare nulla.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Potrebbero non essere messaggi integri, ma recuperati dai vecchi backup automatici.
> 
> Comunque, si, si può ragionare a mente fredda. Tieni presente però che ancora si conosce il contenuto dei messaggi, che potrebbero essere già alquanto espliciti.


Infatti mancano un po' di informazioni per riuscire a comprendere un po' di più lo stato della situazione.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...


sì.  sei suo marito, chi se non tu ha il diritto/dovere di fissarle i paletti?


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.  sei suo marito, chi se non tu ha il diritto/dovere di fissarle i paletti?


Non sono d'accordo. 
Lei non dovrebbe di suo, mica è una bambina. 

I paletti ci sono già nel momento in cui abbiamo parlato della nostra storia e su questa fatto progetti. Ora sta a te mantenere l'impegno preso. Il fatto stesso che tu abbia desiderato altro è già atroce per chi subisce il tradimento, dover anche intervenire per farla stare nei ranghi lo vedo eccessivo. 

Che poi in un momento di "coglionaggine" io a brutto muso ti metto alle strette e cerco di evitare il peggio è un altra cosa. Non stai mettendo dei paletti... stai facendo scoppiare il caos. 
Fai quello che ognuno di noi dopo il tradimento fa... butta tutto giù per ricostruire. 

Ma c'è da buttare giù, c'è da azzerrare non da mettere paletti... non impedirgli di uscire.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...


Vedo che la conosci abbastanza, ma non del tutto ovviamente.

Nel neretto: pare chiaro che per te questa è la prima esperienza di tradimento, almeno con questa donna. Se non fai nulla è probabile che lei vada fino in fondo, oppure no e che si ravveda in qualche modo.

Capisco che tu vorresti ti dimostrasse affidabilità e fiducia ben riposta, ma devi iniziare a vederla per quella che è, ovvero una donna che come tutti può fare quello che sta facendo, quindi, si, può capitare che sbagli. Imperdonabile sarebbe se perseverasse. Tu puoi permetterti, forse, ancora la possibilità di disilluderti con pochi danni sulle groppone.

Se sai già che rientrerebbe nei ranghi puoi già iniziare a pensare alle fasi di dialogo e assestamento necessarie in seguito. Per il resto tieni sempre le orecchie dritte


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> *Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> *
> ...


Spiegami come mai sei così sicuro.
C'è qualcosa nella descrizione che fai di tua moglie che mi lascia perplesso.
Gestisci tu il suo telefono, come se lei non avesse la capacità e l'indipendenza (soprattutto) per farlo da sola.
Le vuoi far notare che sta sbagliando e sei sicuro che dopo averglielo detto lei rinsavirà.
E anche qui, non credi che ci possa arrivare lei da sola?


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi, secondo me il punto non è che lei capisca o meno queste cose da sola, quello è un altro problema, grave finchè si vuole ma secondario al fatto che ci sono di mezzo due piccoli che non hanno 10 anni in due.
Tutto passa in coda a questo e per questo si deve evitare che le cose degenerino, primariamente, esercitando il buon senso e la responsabilità, anche quella di far capire e stoppare in tempo.
Poi verrà il resto, che non è poco, ma è il resto.


----------



## JON (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ragazzi, secondo me il punto non è che lei capisca o meno queste cose da sola, quello è un altro problema, grave finchè si vuole ma secondario al fatto che ci sono di mezzo due piccoli che non hanno 10 anni in due.
> Tutto passa in coda a questo e per questo si deve evitare che le cose degenerino, primariamente, esercitando il buon senso e la responsabilità, anche quella di far capire e stoppare in tempo.
> Poi verrà il resto, che non è poco, ma è il resto.


Si, ma ricondurre il ragionamento alla consapevolezza sottintende principalmente il recupero della famiglia. Per me è scontato, altrimenti basterebbe un bel trolley senza tanti patemi.

Poi chi lo sa come possono evolvere certe situazioni.


----------



## Minoko (15 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Spiegami come mai sei così sicuro.
> C'è qualcosa nella descrizione che fai di tua moglie che mi lascia perplesso.
> Gestisci tu il suo telefono, come se lei non avesse la capacità e l'indipendenza (soprattutto) per farlo da sola.
> Le vuoi far notare che sta sbagliando e sei sicuro che dopo averglielo detto lei rinsavirà.
> E anche qui, non credi che ci possa arrivare lei da sola?


Perchè non è lei in quei messaggi. O meglio.. mi son chiesto questo. Se mia moglie è la donna che ho sposato e che conosco da sempre allora risponderà cosi ... se invece non risponderà cosi.. allora non la conosco ma a maggior ragione avrò modo di agire di conseguenza.

Forse sono io a sperare che lei reagirà cosi.. ma in fondo credo che sia la cosa migliore. Le parlerò, bloccherò tutto sul nascere.. e poi vedremo.


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> *Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda* e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...


Io anche ero sicura al 100%, prima però. 

Chi sbaglia sei anche tu a sottovalutare il problema, lei lo ha già fatto in parte, lei ti ha già tradito, lei ti ha già dimostrato di essere diversa da quelloc he tu credevi e che il vostro rapporto non è così solido come pensavi... non puoi essere sicuro di lei. 

Prima vedrai la gravità della cosa, prima riuscirai a risolvere il casino che ti si sta creando intorno, non sottovalutare i segnali e cerca di vedere tua moglie finalmente in modo diverso non attraverso il tuo immaginario di lei.


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...




In questo post dici che 'questo mi distrugge'.
Nel tuo primo post dici che temi di non avere le risposte che cerchi se intervieni per fermarla.
E tu vuoi delle risposte...rifletti su questo perché potrebbe ossessionarti per il futuro


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io anche ero sicura al 100%, prima però.
> 
> Chi sbaglia sei anche tu a sottovalutare il problema, lei lo ha già fatto in parte, *lei ti ha già tradito,* lei ti ha già dimostrato di essere diversa da quelloc he tu credevi e che il vostro rapporto non è così solido come pensavi... non puoi essere sicuro di lei.
> 
> Prima vedrai la gravità della cosa, prima riuscirai a risolvere il casino che ti si sta creando intorno, non sottovalutare i segnali e cerca di vedere tua moglie finalmente in modo diverso non attraverso il tuo immaginario di lei.



Ciao,
se intendi con questo il fatto che lei ha tradito l'idea e l'immagine che lui aveva di lei e della loro coppia, sì, sono d'accordo, ma non posso equipararlo ad un tradimento conclamato, stando così le cose ad oggi.
Non credo neanche che siamo davanti ad un tradimento platonico, lui è parso parecchio scosso da quello che ha letto sul suo cell e non penso che abbia trovato paroline d'amore...
Secondo me, il fatto che siano vecchi amici fa sì che ci sia confidenza fra i due e abbiano quindi esagerato, magari c'è anche stato qualcosa in passato che ora è stato "rispolverato" per gioco, per diversivo.
Ed è proprio quello che, molto probabilmente, lei gli darà come spiegazione: che stavano giocando.
Bisogna vedere se lui si accontenta.


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> se intendi con questo il fatto che lei ha tradito l'idea e l'immagine che lui aveva di lei e della loro coppia, sì, sono d'accordo, ma non posso equipararlo ad un tradimento conclamato, stando così le cose ad oggi.
> Non credo neanche che siamo davanti ad un tradimento platonico, lui è parso parecchio scosso da quello che ha letto sul suo cell e non penso che abbia trovato paroline d'amore...
> Secondo me, il fatto che siano vecchi amici fa sì che ci sia confidenza fra i due e abbiano quindi esagerato, magari c'è anche stato qualcosa in passato che ora è stato "rispolverato" per gioco, per diversivo.
> ...


Devo darti ragione stavolta, a fare il processo alle intenzioni ci si mette in un casino immane a volte.
Ma non si deve nemmeno sottovalutare la gravità delle intenzioni.


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao,
> se intendi con questo il fatto che lei ha tradito l'idea e l'immagine che lui aveva di lei e della loro coppia, sì, sono d'accordo, *ma non posso equipararlo ad un tradimento conclamato*, stando così le cose ad oggi.
> Non credo neanche che siamo davanti ad un tradimento platonico, lui è parso parecchio scosso da quello che ha letto sul suo cell e non penso che abbia trovato paroline d'amore...
> Secondo me, il fatto che siano vecchi amici fa sì che ci sia confidenza fra i due e abbiano quindi esagerato, magari c'è anche stato qualcosa in passato che ora è stato "rispolverato" per gioco, per diversivo.
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Devo darti ragione stavolta, a fare il processo alle intenzioni ci si mette in un casino immane a volte.
> Ma non si deve nemmeno sottovalutare la gravità delle intenzioni.


No, sarei sciocca a dire che è come un tradimento conclamato e/o fisico. 
Uno di quello che più rimprovero a mio marito sono tutti i passi che lui ha fatto fino ad arrivare a... uno dietro l'altro, inarrestabile. Fino a buttare al secchio la nostra relazione facendo sesso con un altra donna, lui non si è mai fermato. Il tradimento consumato non ha rivali avete ragione. Lei qui forse a quel punto mai ci arriverà.

Ma anche se non è un tradimento consumato è comunque un tradimento verso la coppia, verso il rispetto che deve a lui e alla sua famiglia. 
E' tradire la fiducia, tradire l'impegno preso, l'inganno delle bugie e le maschere che si portano per sostenere quelle bugie. E' un tradimento non consumato ma sempre un tradimento. 

Io dico che essere così sicuri di una donna che mente e inganna non è molto intelligente.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ragazzi, secondo me il punto non è che lei capisca o meno queste cose da sola, quello è un altro problema, grave finchè si vuole ma secondario al fatto che ci sono di mezzo due piccoli che non hanno 10 anni in due.
> Tutto passa in coda a questo e per questo si deve evitare che le cose degenerino, primariamente, esercitando il buon senso e la responsabilità, anche quella di far capire e stoppare in tempo.
> Poi verrà il resto, che non è poco, ma è il resto.


Con 50 euro compri un cellulare, oggi.
E lo nascondi dove vuoi.
Situazione non infrequente, tra l'altro.


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Ciao 

Io partirei dal presupposto che non hai il minimo potere sui suoi desideri. 
Non hai il minimo potere sul fatto che sia sincera con te. 
Non hai il minimo controllo. Non puoi fermare niente. 

La realtà è che non sai niente. Di veramente importante. 

Perchè se anche ti trovassi davanti le foto, il video, le domande su chi hai avuto a fianco resteranno. 
E logoreranno. 

Lo straniero che improvvisamente si intravede in quella che si credeva la persona meglio conosciuta e di cui fidarsi. 

Puoi solo rivolgerti a te...e chiederti cosa ti ha già distrutto. 

E di quello rendere conto a te stesso e poi chiedere conto a lei. 

Mi dispiace...l'unico consiglio che mi vien da lasciarti è di usare il tuo dolore per te e soltanto per te. 
Nel modo migliore per te. E di solito, col dolore, il modo migliore è che possa trasformarsi in conoscenza...

Credo che il grassetto nel tuo post, abbia già dentro tutto quello che ti serve. E lo sai già. 
Devi solo decidere cosa farne. Per te.


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...


è ovvio che nella vostra relazione ci siano delle "crepe".
Io non mi chiederei se sia giusto farle capire che sta sbagliando ma se voglio che vada a letto con un altro (se non è già successo).
Io per carattere avrei chiesto spiegazioni alla scoperta cosa devo aspettare ancora che succeda.


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non capisco come una persona che con il cellulare gestisce una relazione segreta lasci poi che a sistemarlo sia il marito.
> Solitamente uno dei segnali di un tradimento in atto è proprio l'atteggiamento protettivo del proprio strumento elettronico.
> Quindi o tu avevi dei dubbi in precedenza che hai tentato di risolvere andando di nascosto a controllare il cellulare di tua moglie, oppure... ?
> Ecco, cominciamo proprio a risolvere questo dubbio per prendere la strada giusta.
> ...


da quello che scrive non penso stia prendendo lucciole per lanterne.
Aspettare cosa??? io vorrei capire cosa sta succedendo ma subito, solo così potrei limitare i danni.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> da quello che scrive non penso stia prendendo lucciole per lanterne.
> Aspettare cosa??? io vorrei capire cosa sta succedendo ma subito, solo così *potrei limitare i dann*i.



Ma.... seriamente...  quante relazioni extraconiugali si interrompono istantaneamente e definitivamente solo perché il partner ne viene a conoscenza?
Quante volte abbiamo letto anche qui di storie continuate poi di nascosto, con maggiori cautele, ma comunque andate avanti, dopo l'ovvia, necessaria pausa, magari di qualche mese, ma che, se la relazione è già passionale, non fa altro che accrescere il desiderio?
Se neghi a un amante di inseguire la passione, non fai altro che aumentarne la portata, e rendere ancora più mitizzabile ciò a cui anela.
E poi, quando mai abbiamo assistito a un traditore che ha raccontato la verità quando viene scoperto?
Minimizza, cancella, omette, e alla fine ci convince, se noi vogliamo credergli, perché ci risulta più facile e accettabile agire così, e alla fine noi ci convinciamo che non è stato nulla, che non è cambiato nulla, che tutto tornerà come prima.
Ma le vogliamo mettere le mani nella merda?
Vogliamo avere il coraggio di scoprire veramente chi abbiamo al nostro fianco?
Di conoscerlo, finalmente, senza avere la presunzione di pensare di manipolarlo, di controllarlo o che basti "informarlo" dell'errore perché rinsavisca?
Ma guardate che chi tradisce lo sa benissimo, solo che vuole quello che voi avete paura che voglia.
E chi lo ferma?
Il tradito, perché ha paura delle conseguenze?
Si ferma da solo, perché ha paura del tradito?
La ragionevolezza, che nella passione è l'ultima cosa che si può considerare esistente?
La passione, se c'è, è un fiume in piena, travolge ogni cosa, e non la fermi con una diga di cartone.
E non stiamo parlando di bambini da sgridare, ma di persona adulte e consapevoli delle loro scelte.
Io consiglio di tenere i nervi ben saldi e di fare finta di niente.
Visto che lui ha accesso al cellulare di lei, può installarle un keylogger per leggere i suoi messaggi, idem sul computer di casa.
Un gps sulla macchina e la posizione sullo smartphone da controllare con google o un programma ad hoc.
Questo non per prevenire o controllare la storia, ma per capire a che livello si è arrivati, per prevederne gli sviluppi, per tutelarsi dalle menzogne, per arrivare alla fine con lei a discuterne ad armi pari.
Perché quando lei ti risponderà che stavano giocando solo a burraco o si son visti per bere un caffè, potrai risponderle con estrema convinzione senza farti manipolare dalla fiducia residua che ancora alberga in te che quanto lei afferma non è vero.
E potrai dialogare su basi reali, non su mistificazioni della realtà. Alla pari.
Se ce la si fa ad arrivare a questo, è molto meglio.
Per me. Altrimenti tutto quanto resterà fumoso e la nostra tendenza innata a stemperare ogni cosa per aggirare i problemi nel tempo addolcirà il tutto.
Ma se vuoi davvero vivere in una coppia, non puoi fare a meno di vedere le parti inaccettabili dell'altro.
E decidere cosa vuoi farne.


----------



## ugo1969 (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma.... seriamente...  quante relazioni extraconiugali si interrompono istantaneamente e definitivamente solo perché il partner ne viene a conoscenza?
> Quante volte abbiamo letto anche qui di storie continuate poi di nascosto, con maggiori cautele, ma comunque andate avanti, dopo l'ovvia, necessaria pausa, magari di qualche mese, ma che, se la relazione è già passionale, non fa altro che accrescere il desiderio?
> Se neghi a un amante di inseguire la passione, non fai altro che aumentarne la portata, e rendere ancora più mitizzabile ciò a cui anela.
> E poi, quando mai abbiamo assistito a un traditore che ha raccontato la verità quando viene scoperto?
> ...


dialogare su basi reali? ma di cosa parli? guarda i problemi vanno affrontati, si parla si dice quello che si ha nel cuore e le conseguenze che può avere il veroficarsi o il perpetuarsi di certe situazioni. solo questo e questo lo fai per te stesso. se poi lo fai di nascosto ed io me ne accorgo, non ci vuole molto ad accorgersene se stai all' erta, sai che le conseguenze sono quelle.


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma.... seriamente...  quante relazioni extraconiugali si interrompono istantaneamente e definitivamente solo perché il partner ne viene a conoscenza?
> Quante volte abbiamo letto anche qui di storie continuate poi di nascosto, con maggiori cautele, ma comunque andate avanti, dopo l'ovvia, necessaria pausa, magari di qualche mese, ma che, se la relazione è già passionale, non fa altro che accrescere il desiderio?
> Se neghi a un amante di inseguire la passione, non fai altro che aumentarne la portata, e rendere ancora più mitizzabile ciò a cui anela.
> E poi, quando mai abbiamo assistito a un traditore che ha raccontato la verità quando viene scoperto?
> ...


Danny, tu parti da un presupposto che non siamo al momento in grado di dimostrare, che cioè lei "voglia" portare avanti una relazione clandestina. Potrebbe pure trattarsi di noia o di un momentaneo colpo di testa, uno smarrimento e se permetti la faccenda sarebbe tutt'altro, in questo caso, e altrettanti ne abbiamo visti casi così.
Poi che lui debba fare i conti con l'illusione di aver creduto di trovarsi accanto una persona diversa ci stà tutta ed è sacrosanto ma questo viene dopo.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> dialogare su basi reali? ma di cosa parli? guarda i problemi vanno affrontati, *si parla si dice quello che si ha nel cuore e le conseguenze che può avere il veroficarsi o il perpetuarsi di certe situazioni*. solo questo e questo lo fai per te stesso. se poi lo fai di nascosto ed io me ne accorgo, non ci vuole molto ad accorgersene se stai all' erta, sai che le conseguenze sono quelle.


Tutte cose che non c'è alcun bisogno di spiegare, credo, no?
Altrimenti, di che coppia (e di quale conoscenza dell'altro) si sta parlando?
Il dialogo su basi reali lo è quando si parla sapendo di quello che si sta parlando.
Senza mentire o credere che l'altro stia mentendo.
Poi si può benissimo pensare che basti andare dal partner a dirgli quello che ci passa per la testa per vederlo improvvisamente diventare consapevole di quello che passa per la testa a lui, ammettendo che già non lo sia, certo lo si può pensare.
Come si può credere che basti minacciare le conseguenze delle sue azioni per far sì che il legittimo consorte torni a innamorarsi di noi, o a stare bene con noi, o a far sparire tutti i problemi all'improvviso, amante compreso, se c'è.
Si può anche andare da lei e dirgli di avere letto tutti i messaggi e sentirsi rispondere come spesso accade che "non è quello che sembra". 
E credere o dubitare e passare il resto dei mesi a venire avendo nella mente un tarlo, e soprattutto la certezza che lei non scriverà più sul suo solito cellulare, ma probabilmente, come fan tutti, su un altro smartphone tenuto in ufficio o nel vano ruota di scorta dell'auto o dove tu non andrai mai a pensare che possa esserci.
Puoi passare il resto del tempo così, a logorarti e a logorare il rapporto con lei, perché quando glielo dici, se non sei ben certo di quello che sta avvenendo, hai terminato le possibilità di osservare e comprendere la situazione senza troppi sforzi, ma dovrai sospettare di tutto, senza mai avere alcuna certezza, e questo sarà più doloroso dell'attesa di oggi.
Non c'è traditore che non menta. Prima e dopo la scoperta.
E non lo fa perché è cattivo e non lo sa, ma per necessità.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, tu parti da un presupposto *che non siamo al momento in grado di dimostrare, che *cioè lei "voglia" portare avanti una relazione clandestina. Potrebbe pure trattarsi di noia o di un momentaneo colpo di testa, uno smarrimento e se permetti la faccenda sarebbe tutt'altro, in questo caso, e altrettanti ne abbiamo visti casi così.
> Poi che lui debba fare i conti con l'illusione di aver creduto di trovarsi accanto una persona diversa ci stà tutta ed è sacrosanto ma questo viene dopo.



Parto dal presupposto che non sappiamo, perché il nostro amico è sparito e non ha detto molto, che cosa ci fosse scritto in quei messaggi e quindi che relazione possiamo aspettarci.
Questo amplia il range delle possibilità, da quello che dici tu, che può essere risolvibile anche col dialogo, forse, a una storia con altri presupposti.
Non sappiamo nulla, ma proprio non avendo informazioni al merito, tendo a definire il comportamento sulla base dell'ipotesi peggiore.
Ovvero, che ci sia una storia già in atto.
Poi se non è così, allora ricalibreremo tutto quanto.
Aspettiamo.


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte cose che non c'è alcun bisogno di spiegare, credo, no?
> Altrimenti, di che coppia (e di quale conoscenza dell'altro) si sta parlando?
> Il dialogo su basi reali lo è quando si parla sapendo di quello che si sta parlando.
> Senza mentire o credere che l'altro stia mentendo.
> ...


Ma se dopo avergli parlato ed averla avvisata del tuo "malessere", lei continua la sua relazione o pseudorelazione, - e anche senza conoscere i dettagli questo è facile da capire - che altro rimane da osservare o indagare..........


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2016)

A quel punto, puoi decidere come affrontare la questione, in base alla tua storia ed al tuo carattere, ma hai già tutte le risposte che ti servono.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Ma se dopo avergli parlato ed averla avvisata del tuo "malessere", lei continua la sua relazione o pseudorelazione, - *e anche senza conoscere i dettagli questo è facile da capire* - che altro rimane da osservare o indagare..........



Non è per niente facile, te lo assicuro, capire se lei continua la sua relazione una volta avvisata.
Altrimenti tutti i tradimenti qui proposti o di cui sono a conoscenza sarebbero tutti venuti a galla.
Se avvisi chi ti tradisce, se lui è interessato all'altro, se è coinvolto, e questo non te lo viene certo a dire, non lo fermi.
Nasconderà solo di più la storia.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Proverò ad essere sintetico..
> 
> Sono sposato con due figli, un bimbo di 5 anni e una bimba di 3. Nel sistemare il cellulare di mia moglie (operazione che tocca a me..) sono incappato in una discussione con un suo vecchio amico..
> 
> ...


Non riesco a spiegarmi...
Questo intendo con le mie risposte.
Sì, ha senso aspettare fino a quando non si hanno tutte le risposte ai dubbi.
Se non si ha certezza su quello che sta avvenendo e sul reale coinvolgimento, ma dominano soprattutto i sospetti di cosa si pretende di andare a parlare?
Non si sa neppure se questo di cui si discute è il primo incontro o il ventesimo.
Se è una storia che sta iniziando o una relazione parallela che dura da anni.
Dice che è un vecchio amico... può essere suo amante da una vita, per quello che ne sappiamo e ne sa lui.
E pensiamo che andandole a riferire di avere spiato nel suo cellulare lei confessi tutto e torni all'ovile, tutto dimenticato, tutto passato?
Pensiamo che le risposte ce le dia lei?
Lei negherà tutto, al solito.


----------



## void (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...
> Questo intendo con le mie risposte.
> Sì, ha senso aspettare fino a quando non si hanno tutte le risposte ai dubbi.
> Se non si ha certezza su quello che sta avvenendo e sul reale coinvolgimento, ma dominano soprattutto i sospetti di cosa si pretende di andare a parlare?
> ...


No, ti sei spiegato benissimo. Io comunque parlavo in senso generale e non mi riferivo specificatamente a questa vicenda.
Ho le mie esperienze su entrambe le barricate e sinceramente preferisco riflettere sui principi generale. Non mi sento di dare consigli sul merito delle vicende. Non sono stato capace di consigliare neanche me stesso.....fino ad arrivare al vuoto assoluto in cui mi sento ora.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...
> Questo intendo con le mie risposte.
> Sì, ha senso aspettare fino a quando non si hanno tutte le risposte ai dubbi.
> Se non si ha certezza su quello che sta avvenendo e sul reale coinvolgimento, ma dominano soprattutto i sospetti di cosa si pretende di andare a parlare?
> ...


Per me riesci a spiegarti benissimo, io sostengo questa tesi fin dall'inizio...

Parlare con lei ha, senso solo se lei è sulla banchina della stazione e deve decidere se salire sul treno oppure no. E non è detto che serva a qualcosa. Qui tutti danno per scontato che la storia sia a questo punto. Ma questo non si evince dagli scarni post dell'autore del thread e forse nemmeno lui lo sa bene. Per quello che ne sappiamo potrebbe essere una pendolare che su quel treno ci sale tutti i giorni. E allora la priorità diventa sapere cosa abbiamo di fronte. E parlare con lei diventa non solo inutile ma anche dannoso...


----------



## patroclo (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...
> Questo intendo con le mie risposte.
> Sì, ha senso aspettare fino a quando non si hanno tutte le risposte ai dubbi.
> Se non si ha certezza su quello che sta avvenendo e sul reale coinvolgimento, ma dominano soprattutto i sospetti di cosa si pretende di andare a parlare?
> ...


Ma infatti per me il discorso deve essere a senso unico tipo: "guarda cara, ho percepito dei problemi e ho il sospetto che ci sia qualcosa che non mi dici ............... se abbiamo problemi mettiamoli sul tavolo subito prima che la cosa degeneri in un modo o nell'altro ..... poi vedi te ...."

.... a quel punto lei sa e se è abbastanza matura valuta cosa vuole fare da grande


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Come si può credere che basti minacciare le conseguenze delle sue azioni per far sì che il legittimo consorte torni a innamorarsi di noi, o a stare bene con noi, o a far sparire tutti i problemi all'improvviso, amante compreso, se c'è.
> Si può anche andare da lei e dirgli di avere letto tutti i messaggi e sentirsi rispondere come spesso accade che "non è quello che sembra".
> .


ecco... io davvero faccio una grossa fatica a capire cosa ci sia da andare a parlare in questo contesto... e in questo momento

faccio fatica perché anche io a suo tempo ho cercato di capire cosa sarei dovuto andare a dire, di costruttivo, e non ho trovato una sola parola


1 dare notizie di cronaca (ho letto i messaggi, suppongo tu abbia in programma qualcosa di losco, etc...)
2 dare notizie di se (sto male, non mi ami più .. come hai potuto, ricordi quella sera sul lago le promesse di fedeltà, etc..)
3 chiedere notizie di cronaca (chi è, da quanto tempo, quante volte avete già fatto, al motel, a casa della sua zia    in campagna, non ci credo che è solo un gioco, etc...)
4 lanciare epiteti (sudicia, carogna, puttana, troia, schifosa zoccola, patetica baldracca, demente, sciagurata, etc..)
5 dare consigli genitoriali (pensa ai tuoi figli, pensa a me, pensa al mutuo, pensa al gatto, etc..)
6 minacciare (se ci scopi mi perdi, se lo rivedi mi perdi, se mandi un altro sms mi perdi etc..)

adesso come adesso parlarci è solo per manifestare un proprio disagio, su basi incerte e fumose..
E' una richiesta di aiuto bella e buona 

e apre un teatrino infinito e indefinito per il futuro, dove i protagonisti non sanno più che parte fare e cambiano le parti continuamente.

meglio partire da un dato di fatto reale e accertato... per fare un discorso molto duro e difficile.
Almeno lì non si può più fingere.. ormai il problema a quel punto è completamente scoperto e innegabile per tutti


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Continuate a dare per scontata una situazione che non conoscete affatto. Magari è tutt'altro.

Solo il protagonista ci puo illuminare.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Continuate a dare per scontata una situazione che non conoscete affatto. Magari è tutt'altro.
> 
> Solo il protagonista ci puo illuminare.


io personalmente no, non do per scontato nulla...

ma quando leggi certe cose "scritte" dalla mano e "partorite" dal cervello di tua moglie, credimi sulla parola esperienziale, ti parte in pochi secondi un giro in testa infinito..

guarda.. anche solo a scoprire e leggere un semplicissimo e innocentissimo (apparentemente)

"ciao... come stai..? quando ci potremmo vedere..? " 

indirizzato a tua insaputa a una persona di cui non conoscevi l'esistenza, mentre leggi quelle parole e pensi a quelle dita che scrivono e a quel cervello (di tua moglie) che pensa mentre le dita si muovono, secondo come lo prendi, ti parte un affare addosso che non ha nulla da invidiare al leggere il più esplicito e sgraziato messaggino erotico


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io personalmente no, non do per scontato nulla...
> 
> ma quando leggi certe cose "scritte" dalla mano e "partorite" dal cervello di tua moglie, credimi sulla parola esperienziale, ti parte in pochi secondi un giro in testa infinito..
> 
> ...


Sì Skorpio.
Io ricordo il primo messaggio che lessi. Era lui che diceva che doveva vedersi i cartoni animati di un tal personaggio di cui discutevano in una conversazione.
Un contenuto innocente, ma era l'esistenza di un rapporto inaspettato di cui lei prima di quel giorno non mi aveva parlato, a stupirmi.
"Ma come... parliamo di tutto e poi non mi dici nulla di questa persona?".
Frugando meglio scoprii la cartella con gli 800 sms. Gli altri.
Dai quali evinsi che mia moglie aveva una vita che intenzionalmente mi nascondeva.
Ricordo che fu uno shock e stupidamente la prima reazione che ebbi fu di andare a chiedere spiegazioni a mia moglie.
In preda all'ansia e arrabbiato la svegliai.
Fu solo stupido, perché non ottenni certo di impedire alcunché.
Gli sms sparirono dal cellulare. 
I dubbi no.


----------



## delfino curioso (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma.... seriamente...  quante relazioni extraconiugali si interrompono istantaneamente e definitivamente solo perché il partner ne viene a conoscenza?
> Quante volte abbiamo letto anche qui di storie continuate poi di nascosto, con maggiori cautele, ma comunque andate avanti, dopo l'ovvia, necessaria pausa, magari di qualche mese, ma che, se la relazione è già passionale, non fa altro che accrescere il desiderio?
> Se neghi a un amante di inseguire la passione, non fai altro che aumentarne la portata, e rendere ancora più mitizzabile ciò a cui anela.
> E poi, quando mai abbiamo assistito a un traditore che ha raccontato la verità quando viene scoperto?
> ...


danny, per limitare i danni, intendevo i miei.
se sei una "persona sana di mente" sai leggere nei messaggi a che punto sei e dove vuoi andare.
partendo da questo presupposto le solite cazzate che si dicono in questi casi non me le bevo, e la fiducia è persa in quel momento.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi...
> Questo intendo con le mie risposte.
> Sì, ha senso aspettare fino a quando non si hanno tutte le risposte ai dubbi.
> Se non si ha certezza su quello che sta avvenendo e sul reale coinvolgimento, ma dominano soprattutto i sospetti di cosa si pretende di andare a parlare?
> ...


Certo Danny, ma, dato che lei sicuramente tenterà di negare tutto e che in seguito ometterà tutto l'omettibile e dove potrà cercherà di arrotondare certi aspetti, significa che la verità la fai tu non lei. In questi frangenti, a seconda della persona, si tende anche ad concedere una credibilità che non esiste da nessuna parte. Un errore ingenuo imperdonabile. 

Quei messaggi potrebbero essere inequivocabili, dopotutto stavano organizzando un incontro. Vorrei proprio vederla arrampicarsi sugli specchi quando cercherà di far credere che l'incontro era per un decaffeinato. Ovvio che se riesce a farlo credere e perché lo si vuole credere. L'unico problema potrebbe essere che si avanzino sospetti per messaggi che non contengono nulla di compromettente e soprattutto nulla di deducibile, per cui sarebbe altrettanto incauto avanzare accuse.

Va notato comunque che in ogni caso si tratta di movimenti nascosti (se lo sono), quindi si fa presto a capire che almeno la buona fede latita.

E poi basta farsi prendere per il culo da gente che della lealtà e della fierezza umana fanno solo opportunismo.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Continuate a dare per scontata una situazione che non conoscete affatto. Magari è tutt'altro.
> 
> Solo il protagonista ci puo illuminare.


Questo si. Ci si basa solo su quel poco che lascia intendere.


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Mi avete fatto pensare alla frase di una canzone famosa...come può uno soglio arginare il mare...
Pensate davvero che una persona che ha voglia di evadere la si possa fermare parlandoci ? Credete davvero che il tradimento sia un caso e che poi si ritorna in sè e tutto è come prima?
Io no, nel momento in cui il tarlo del tradimento, il desiderio di avere altro, entra nella mente non va più via. Ci si può trattenere, contenere, reprimere, costringere, farsi venire i sensi di colpa e magari desistere ma l'insoddisfazione difficilmente va via..magari passa per un periodo ma poi torna a galla, più forte di prima


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Sì Skorpio.
> Io ricordo il primo messaggio che lessi. Era lui che diceva che doveva vedersi i cartoni animati di un tal personaggio di cui discutevano in una conversazione.
> Un contenuto innocente, ma era l'esistenza di un rapporto inaspettato di cui lei prima di quel giorno non mi aveva parlato, a stupirmi.
> "Ma come... parliamo di tutto e poi non mi dici nulla di questa persona?".
> ...


Eh si.. 
Lo choc del momento mica è solo nel contenuto.. Almeno parlo x me, ma ho capito che anche x te l'effetto fu il medesimo.

Poi.. Indubbiamente ci son sensibilità diverse, ma.... 

Ed è questo il punto, lo choc fa fare spesso cose di cui poi ci si pente amaramente, affannati a inseguire una propria emotività che indubbiamente sorprende e travolge


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io personalmente no, non do per scontato nulla...
> 
> ma quando leggi certe cose "scritte" dalla mano e "partorite" dal cervello di tua moglie, credimi sulla parola esperienziale, ti parte in pochi secondi un giro in testa infinito..
> 
> ...


Non vi è mai capitato che i prof dei vostri figli abbiano detto...guardi nel gruppo classe si fa trascinare dagli altri e ne combinano di cotte e di crude?
E voi magari avete pensato...ma come? Mio figlio è un bravo ragazzo, educato, per bene, mai una parolaccia, mai ecc ecc...
Siete convinti che una persona abbia una sola faccia? Illusi


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto pensare alla frase di una canzone famosa...come può uno soglio arginare il mare...
> Pensate davvero che una persona che ha voglia di evadere la si possa fermare parlandoci ? Credete davvero che il tradimento sia un caso e che poi si ritorna in sè e tutto è come prima?
> Io no, nel momento in cui il tarlo del tradimento, il desiderio di avere altro, entra nella mente non va più via. Ci si può trattenere, contenere, reprimere, costringere, farsi venire i sensi di colpa e magari desistere ma l'insoddisfazione difficilmente va via..magari passa per un periodo ma poi torna a galla, più forte di prima


Guarda.. Io la volevo scriver più grossa ancora... 

E cioè che se una donna si mette in testa una cosa, non c'è verso di fermarla.

Ma poi Bruni mi dice che generalizzo, per cui non la scrivo 

Cioè.. L'ho già scritta, ma nego di averla pensata. Ero posseduto


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non vi è mai capitato che i prof dei vostri figli abbiano detto...guardi nel gruppo classe si fa trascinare dagli altri e ne combinano di cotte e di crude?
> E voi magari avete pensato...ma come? Mio figlio è un bravo ragazzo, educato, per bene, mai una parolaccia, mai ecc ecc...
> *Siete convinti che una persona abbia una sola faccia? Illusi*


Ah Pippy, è di questo che stiamo parlando. Ho capito che non sei una fessa, ma qui, ormai, mi sa che non ce ne sono più.


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto pensare alla frase di una canzone famosa...come può uno soglio arginare il mare...
> Pensate davvero che una persona che ha voglia di evadere la si possa fermare parlandoci ? Credete davvero che il tradimento sia un caso e che poi si ritorna in sè e tutto è come prima?
> Io no, nel momento in cui il tarlo del tradimento, il desiderio di avere altro, entra nella mente non va più via. Ci si può trattenere, contenere, reprimere, costringere, farsi venire i sensi di colpa e magari desistere ma l'insoddisfazione difficilmente va via..magari passa per un periodo ma poi torna a galla, più forte di prima


Vedi di non personalizzare. La tua situazione non è estendibile tout court all' umanità intera.


----------



## iosolo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Mi avete fatto pensare alla frase di una canzone famosa...come può uno soglio arginare il mare...
> Pensate davvero che una persona che ha voglia di evadere la si possa  fermare parlandoci ? Credete davvero che il tradimento sia un caso e che  poi si ritorna in sè e tutto è come prima?
> Io no, nel momento in cui il tarlo del tradimento, il desiderio di avere  altro, entra nella mente non va più via. Ci si può trattenere,  contenere, reprimere, costringere, farsi venire i sensi di colpa e  magari desistere ma l'insoddisfazione difficilmente va via..magari passa  per un periodo ma poi torna a galla, più forte di prima


Un giorno mio marito mi disse in merito al tradimento che "forse  dovevamo toccare il fondo prima di ritrovarci". Intendendo quasi che il tradimento era  un percorso obbligato per permetterci di stare nuovamente bene insieme.  

La mia reazione fu di odio puro. Non razionalmente ma nel mio  cuore non potevo credere che qualcosa di così schifoso e infame facesse  parte del nostro percorso ( e ahimè ancora non lo credo anche se provo a  razionalizzarlo meglio) anche se era vero che a quel punto ci siamo  dovuti rincontrare in modo diverso. 

Lo diciamo sempre che il  tradimento è come un lutto. Ogni lutto porta in noi consapevolezze e  maturazione ma nessuno mai tornando indietro vorrebbe vivere quel lutto e  tutto quel dolore , anche se è indubbio che quello stesso  dolore ci ha permesso di essere quello che siamo. 

Io capisco  quello che dite ed è probabile che le cose sono anche più in là e che  parlando prima ti bruci la possibilità reale di scoprire la "verità"  ma... io già scatenerei l'inferno. 
Non parlare, non chiedere  spiegazioni... io scatenerei l'inferno. Perchè se non hai ancora tradito hai  comunque voglia di farlo e da lì ripartire... 

Non so se riesco a  spiegarmi ma se io tornassi indietro alla prima bugia avrei fatto in  modo che fosse il nostro fondo, non mi sarei detta tutti i forse, i ma e  le giustificazioni del caso. Lo avrei trattato per quello che è  l'inizio della discesa e del disastro.

Altrimenti quando è che dovremmo consigliare al nostro amico di intervenire?! una settimana, un mese? quando escono dal motel?


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo Danny, ma, dato che lei sicuramente tenterà di negare tutto e che in seguito ometterà tutto l'omettibile e dove potrà cercherà di arrotondare certi aspetti, significa che la verità la fai tu non lei. In questi frangenti, a seconda della persona, si tende anche ad concedere una credibilità che non esiste da nessuna parte. Un errore ingenuo imperdonabile.
> 
> Quei messaggi potrebbero essere inequivocabili, dopotutto stavano organizzando un incontro. Vorrei proprio vederla arrampicarsi sugli specchi quando cercherà di far credere che l'incontro era per un decaffeinato. O*vvio che se riesce a farlo credere e perché lo si vuole credere.* L'unico problema potrebbe essere che si avanzino sospetti per messaggi che non contengono nulla di compromettente e soprattutto nulla di deducibile, per cui sarebbe altrettanto incauto avanzare accuse.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, però noto che anche tu usi molto il "se" e il "condizionale".
In attesa di qualcuno che risolva anche i nostri dubbi, io sospendo il giudizio.
Quello che ho grassettato è il vero problema da eludere.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. Io la volevo scriver più grossa ancora...
> 
> E cioè che se una donna si mette in testa una cosa, non c'è verso di fermarla.
> 
> ...


Nego anch'io di pensarla, ma quoto sottobanco.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

... comunque, se mia moglie prendesse il mio cellulare credo che potrebbe sospettare il peggio possibile di me, sia a vedere i contatti che determinati contenuti. 
Eppure non combino un cazzo.
A volte proprio certi cellulari puliti e insospettabili nascondono realtà molto più temibili.
Non diamo tutto per scontato...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... comunque, se mia moglie prendesse il mio cellulare credo che potrebbe sospettare il peggio possibile di me, sia a vedere i contatti che determinati contenuti.
> Eppure non combino un cazzo.
> A volte proprio certi cellulari puliti e insospettabili nascondono realtà molto più temibili.
> Non diamo tutto per scontato...


.
il mio è sempre pulito:carneval:


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Un giorno mio marito mi disse in merito al tradimento che "forse  dovevamo toccare il fondo prima di ritrovarci". Intendendo quasi che il tradimento era  un percorso obbligato per permetterci di stare nuovamente bene insieme.
> 
> La mia reazione fu di odio puro. Non razionalmente ma nel mio  cuore non potevo credere che qualcosa di così schifoso e infame facesse  parte del nostro percorso ( e ahimè ancora non lo credo anche se provo a  razionalizzarlo meglio) anche se era vero che a quel punto ci siamo  dovuti rincontrare in modo diverso.
> 
> ...


Quoto in pieno. Sarei come te. Mi spingo ad affermare che per una cosa così comincerei a preparare valigie, fa parte del mio modo di intendere il mio rapporto con la mia lei, le ho ripetuto dozzine di volte che deve avere chiaro cosa sono per lei, e cosa siamo noi due, e io non mi accontento della facciata.
Se no pace, potrei riuscire a vivere anche da solo, e su queste cose io non scherzo.


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. Io la volevo scriver più grossa ancora...
> 
> *E cioè che se una donna si mette in testa una cosa, non c'è verso di fermarla.
> *
> ...


Concordo.
Se si mette in testa un uomo di tradire pensi che possa desistere più facilmente della donna?


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Vedi di non personalizzare. La tua situazione non è estendibile tout court all' umanità intera.


La mia è  un'idea ma mi sembra che nessuno abbia affermato il contrario.Se qualcuno può testimoniare con assoluta certezza  che è vero il contrario, che lo faccia e io sono disposta a prenderne atto


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> ... comunque, se mia moglie prendesse il mio cellulare credo che potrebbe sospettare il peggio possibile di me, sia a vedere i contatti che determinati contenuti.
> Eppure non combino un cazzo.
> A volte proprio certi cellulari puliti e insospettabili nascondono realtà molto più temibili.
> *Non diamo tutto per scontato*...


No, per carità. Solo che se l'autore del thread volesse dare qualche delucidazione sarebbe opportuno. Ci si limita comunque ad analizzare il suo post di esordio che qualcosa pur sempre dice.


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Un giorno mio marito mi disse in merito al tradimento che "forse  dovevamo toccare il fondo prima di ritrovarci". Intendendo quasi che il tradimento era  un percorso obbligato per permetterci di stare nuovamente bene insieme.
> 
> La mia reazione fu di odio puro. Non razionalmente ma nel mio  cuore non potevo credere che qualcosa di così schifoso e infame facesse  parte del nostro percorso ( e ahimè ancora non lo credo anche se provo a  razionalizzarlo meglio) anche se era vero che a quel punto ci siamo  dovuti rincontrare in modo diverso.
> 
> ...


Ma tu ad un uomo che hai fermato ad un passo dal tradimento daresti la stessa fiducia di prima? Non è che bloccandolo per una volta puoi avere la certezza che lui non lo desidererà di nuovo.

Mia madre quando ero ragazzina mi diceva sempre che i gesti di affetto devono venire dal cuore ed essere spontanei altrimenti non valgono nulla.
Un uomo che non è spontaneo e non mi tradisce solo perché ha paura della mia reazione o delle conseguenze, non lo voglio. La finta fedeltà non fa per me.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno. Sarei come te. Mi spingo ad affermare che per una cosa così comincerei a preparare valigie, fa parte del mio modo di intendere il mio rapporto con la mia lei, le ho ripetuto dozzine di volte che deve avere chiaro cosa sono per lei, e cosa siamo noi due, e io non mi accontento della facciata.
> Se no pace, potrei riuscire a vivere anche da solo, e su queste cose io non scherzo.


Comunque il succo del discorso è tutto in questo modo di vedere le cose, che condivido ovviamente.
Perché, vabbè le doppie facce alla Joker come dice piperita, ma ci sono cose su cui non si può mentire. Non quando si condivide uno straccio di vita che sia.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma tu ad un uomo che hai fermato ad un passo dal tradimento daresti la stessa fiducia di prima? Non è che bloccandolo per una volta puoi avere la certezza che lui non lo desidererà di nuovo.
> 
> Mia madre quando ero ragazzina mi diceva sempre che i gesti di affetto devono venire dal cuore ed essere spontanei altrimenti non valgono nulla.
> Un uomo che non è spontaneo e non mi tradisce solo perché ha paura della mia reazione o delle conseguenze, non lo voglio. *La finta fedeltà* non fa per me.


Tu sei il primo caso di persona che "predica bene e razzola meglio" che mi capita.

Esiste solo la fedeltà. La sola parola presuppone la possibilità di infrangerla, per cui è sottinteso che, per essere applicata, vengano rispettati i confini che impone, anche quando collidono con eventuali altre aspirazioni. Perché se non lo sai, la fedeltà assoluta, quella che addirittura non ti farebbe desiderare altro, non esiste.


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tu sei il primo caso di persona che "predica bene e razzola meglio" che mi capita.
> 
> Esiste solo la fedeltà. La sola parola presuppone la possibilità di infrangerla, per cui è sottinteso che, per essere applicata, vengano rispettati i confini che impone, anche quando collidono con eventuali altre aspirazioni. Perché se non lo sai, la fedeltà assoluta, quella che addirittura non ti farebbe desiderare altro, non esiste.


Finta fedeltà intendo quella che scaturisce da una costrizione.

Non mi sono nascosta dietro al dito, mi pare di aver detto chiaramente ciò che sono e non mi giustifico.
Una come me non la vorrei di sicuro e non costringo nessuno a stare con me
Sono severa principalmente con me stessa


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Finta fedeltà intendo quella che scaturisce da una costrizione.
> 
> Non mi sono nascosta dietro al dito,* mi pare di aver detto chiaramente ciò che sono e non mi giustifico*.
> *Una come me non la vorrei di sicuro *e non costringo nessuno a stare con me
> Sono severa principalmente con me stessa


A parte che io non ho mica capito di che pasta sei fatta, non devi giustificarti, tranquilla, si discute solamente.
Ammetto che un po' inquietante lo sei però.


----------



## patroclo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ho l'impressione che in tutta questa discussione non si tengano in cosiderazione alcuni elementi:
- non ha senso avere un partner di cui non si ha fiducia
- esiste ( non so dove ) il tasto VAFFANCULO .......cercatelo e premetelo, magari non è immediato e indolore come il tasto eject delle auto di james bond ma dicono che funzioni.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> il mio è sempre pulito:carneval:


Lo immaginavo. Il mio esagera e come sai mi geolocalizza addirittura nei motel dove non vado. Cioè... fa tutto da solo. Senza avvisarmi. Ma si può....


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> A parte che io non ho mica capito di che pasta sei fatta, non devi giustificarti, tranquilla, si discute solamente.
> Ammetto che un po' inquietante lo sei però.


Cosa ti inquieta di me ?
Chiedi e risponderò.


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che in tutta questa discussione non si tengano in cosiderazione alcuni elementi:
> - non ha senso avere un partner di cui non si ha fiducia
> - esiste ( non so dove ) il tasto VAFFANCULO .......cercatelo e premetelo, magari non è immediato e indolore come il tasto eject delle auto di james bond ma dicono che funzioni.


Sarà sulle tastiere di nuova generazione ma io ne ho una datata


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che in tutta questa discussione non si tengano in cosiderazione alcuni elementi:
> - non ha senso avere un partner di cui non si ha fiducia
> - esiste ( non so dove ) il tasto VAFFANCULO .......cercatelo e premetelo, magari non è immediato e indolore come il tasto eject delle auto di james bond ma dicono che funzioni.


Certo che no, basta saperlo però che non ci si può assolutamente fidare. E se non lo sai non è che te lo vengano a dire. Bisogna sincerarsi.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Cosa ti inquieta di me ?
> Chiedi e risponderò.


Scherzavo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Se si mette in testa un uomo di tradire pensi che possa desistere più facilmente della donna?


Ti dirò... Per quel che ho visto vissuto e sentito io, il maschio ha una parte razionale molto più presente in questi casi. Se "svegliato" adeguatamente scommetterei più volentieri un euro sul suo "ritorno in se"

La femmina ha una parte irrazionale che se parte, non la fermi con un "buh"..

Questo generalizzando alla grossa


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti dirò... Per quel che ho visto vissuto e sentito io, il maschio ha una parte razionale molto più presente in questi casi. Se "svegliato" adeguatamente scommetterei più volentieri un euro sul suo "ritorno in se"
> 
> La femmina ha una parte irrazionale che se parte, non la fermi con un "buh"..
> 
> Questo generalizzando alla grossa


Dici?
Come te lo spieghi? Sarà che l'uomo ha paura di lasciare il nido caldo mentre la donna no?


----------



## Piperita (16 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Scherzavo.


Sappi che capita anche a me, mi autoinquieto


----------



## iosolo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ma tu ad un uomo che hai fermato ad un passo dal tradimento daresti la stessa fiducia di prima? Non è che bloccandolo per una volta puoi avere la certezza che lui non lo desidererà di nuovo.
> 
> Mia madre quando ero ragazzina mi diceva sempre che i gesti di affetto devono venire dal cuore ed essere spontanei altrimenti non valgono nulla.
> Un uomo che non è spontaneo e non mi tradisce solo perché ha paura della mia reazione o delle conseguenze, non lo voglio. La finta fedeltà non fa per me.


No, mai. 
Ma l'ho capito ora, non prima, non quando ho visto le sue prime bugie e continuavo a dirmi che tanto lui non lo farà, perchè lui, non portà mai arrivare a quel punto. Lui a quel punto ci è arrivato e ora... maledetto solo ora, dopo che abbiamo buttato giù tutti i muri, le certezze, la fiducia, solo ora lui pensa di ricostruire. 
Chi me lo dice che ora si fermerà?! Che non risuccederà? 
Nessuno tanto come e più di prima. 

Se potessi tornare indietro non ho detto che proverei a fermarlo ma che scatenerei l'inferno... o dentro o fuori. Solo che non aspetterei di avere la certezza del tradimento... ora so che dalla prima bugia sei già in quel dannato percorso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quindi... Se credi che qualcuno ti stia imbrogliando, chiedigli se ti sta imbrogliando.
> 
> Quasi certamente ti risponderà la verità... :facepalm:


Tu l'hai fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti! Non mi conoscete ma avete già descritto tutto.
> 
> Sono sicuro al 100% che se le faccio notare quello che sta facendo si sentirà una merda e farà di tutto per ricucire il nostro rapporto. Sicurissimo. E sono altrettanto sicuro (spero) che non mi tradirà.
> 
> ...


Sì perché sei il marito e dimostri quello che provi per lei e quanto ti farebbe male.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti dirò... Per quel che ho visto vissuto e sentito io, il maschio ha una parte razionale molto più presente in questi casi. Se "svegliato" adeguatamente scommetterei più volentieri un euro sul suo "ritorno in se"
> 
> La femmina ha una parte irrazionale che se parte, non la fermi con un "buh"..
> 
> Questo generalizzando alla grossa


:sbatti:

e


:kick:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> e
> 
> ...


Ahia


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Piperita ha detto:


> Dici?
> Come te lo spieghi? Sarà che l'uomo ha paura di lasciare il nido caldo mentre la donna no?


L'uomo è più razionale, secondo me
Valuta dando un peso più equilibrato alle componenti emotive.
E se prende una sveglia, ha più possibilità di rientrare

La femmina insegue il sogno
Non è disponibile a rinunciarvi

Se il "sogno" in quel dato momento è star tra le braccia per una serata di un altro uomo, col cazzo che la fermi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahia


Meritate.
Quando butti lì, per tua esperienza, generalizzazioni.

Non dico che non accada quando la donna è innamorata, mentre l'uomo vorrebbe solo dare un giro turistico.


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì perché sei il marito e dimostri quello che provi per lei e quanto ti farebbe male.


Oh, manco mal.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu l'hai fatto.


 Si, ma coglioni cosi saremo una manciata in tutto il mondo...


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, ma coglioni cosi saremo una manciata in tutto il mondo...


Non sei un coglione, non lo eri, semplicemente tenevi più al rapporto coln Lei, l'amavi, l'ami ancora e questo stava e sta sopra tutto, perchè la sbandata sì, si capisce che c'era, ma non era una faccenda abbastanza profonda. 
Non capisco perchè qui si pensino cose tremende, scenari senza speranza, senza averne peraltro evidenza, anzi con lui che racconta poco ma il contrario.
L'onere della prova spetta al futuro comunque, a come si dipanerà la vicenda e spero proprio che lui ce lo racconti.


----------



## marietto (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sei un coglione, non lo eri, semplicemente tenevi più al rapporto coln Lei, l'amavi, l'ami ancora e questo stava e sta sopra tutto, perchè la sbandata sì, si capisce che c'era, ma non era una faccenda abbastanza profonda.
> Non capisco perchè qui si pensino cose tremende, scenari senza speranza, senza averne peraltro evidenza, anzi con lui che racconta poco ma il contrario.
> L'onere della prova spetta al futuro comunque, a come si dipanerà la vicenda e spero proprio che lui ce lo racconti.


Ok, però a parte gli scherzi l'ammissione a fronte di semplice richiesta credo sia molto rara.

Qui in effetti si consigliano strategie ma i fatti sono ancora fumosi...


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

*Confessione*



marietto ha detto:


> Si, ma coglioni cosi saremo una manciata in tutto il mondo...


[video=youtube;M8iNEjKSvog]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8iNEjKSvog[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> e
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahia


Un risottino con ossobuco?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un risottino con ossobuco?


Magari


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'uomo è più razionale, secondo me
> Valuta dando un peso più equilibrato alle componenti emotive.
> E se prende una sveglia, ha più possibilità di rientrare
> 
> ...




Sì, è proprio così!


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Dici?
> Come te lo spieghi? Sarà che l'uomo ha paura di lasciare il nido caldo mentre la donna no?


Anch'io ho avuto modo di fare le stesse valutazioni di Skorpio su una statistica personale, non so quanto attendibile a livello generale perché di certo non è basata sui grandi numeri ed è inficiata dal carattere delle persone coinvolte.
Mi son fatto l'idea che l'uomo sposato sia meno coinvolto mediamente rispetto a una donna inizialmente, perché in lui l'attrazione in questa fase è soprattutto sessuale mentre la donna in tanti casi sviluppa un'attrazione di testa che le inibisce la volontà di recedere dalla sua decisione di portare avanti la storia. 
Ciò non esclude il fatti che tanti uomini sviluppino relazioni ossessive - e ne ho conosciuti, specie tra i single non giovanissimi - mentre altre donne cerchino soprattutto complicità sessuale.
Ovviamente è molto più attendibile una valutazione per persona che per genere.
Poi, più che il genere, conta anche l'esperienza e il numero delle frequentazioni e la capacità di astrarsi da un coinvolgimento al di sopra delle necessità.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì perché sei il marito e dimostri quello che provi per lei e quanto ti farebbe male.


A me è servito a poco.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un risottino con ossobuco?





Skorpio ha detto:


> Magari


Rende tutti più buoni :carneval:


----------



## Piperita (17 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avuto modo di fare le stesse valutazioni di Skorpio su una statistica personale, non so quanto attendibile a livello generale perché di certo non è basata sui grandi numeri ed è inficiata dal carattere delle persone coinvolte.
> Mi son fatto l'idea che l'uomo sposato sia meno coinvolto mediamente rispetto a una donna inizialmente, perché in lui l'attrazione in questa fase è soprattutto sessuale mentre la donna in tanti casi sviluppa un'attrazione di testa che le inibisce la volontà di recedere dalla sua decisione di portare avanti la storia.
> Ciò non esclude il fatti che tanti uomini sviluppino relazioni ossessive - e ne ho conosciuti, specie tra i single non giovanissimi - mentre altre donne cerchino soprattutto complicità sessuale.
> Ovviamente è molto più attendibile una valutazione per persona che per genere.
> Poi, più che il genere, conta anche l'esperienza e il numero delle frequentazioni e la capacità di astrarsi da un coinvolgimento al di sopra delle necessità.


Per attrazione di testa intendi dire che la donna si innamora mentre l'uomo no?
Può darsi e in questo caso tutto avrebbe più senso


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Minoko ha detto:


> Perchè non è lei in quei messaggi. O meglio.. mi son chiesto questo. Se mia moglie è la donna che ho sposato e che conosco da sempre allora risponderà cosi ... se invece non risponderà cosi.. allora non la conosco ma a maggior ragione avrò modo di agire di conseguenza.
> 
> Forse sono io a sperare che lei reagirà cosi.. ma in fondo credo che sia la cosa migliore. Le parlerò, bloccherò tutto sul nascere.. e poi vedremo.


Fai bene a parlarle . Non ti aspettare grandi cose ma metti in chiaro . Prima però un giro da un legale lo farei .


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Dicembre 2016)

ognuno ti consiglierà una modalità diversa con diversi punti di vista. Io prima di tutto mi farei delle domande e poi deciderei cosa fare.

Sono sicuro di voler rimanere col dubbio di quello che sarebbe successo se non fossi intervenuto a chiarire con lei prima del fattaccio?

Se la lascio libera dove potrà arrivare? sono sicuro di poter rimanere come spettatore fino alle conseguenze disastrose?

Parlare ora che so cosa sta succedendo porterà lei a giustificazioni e minimizzare la cosa?

Analizzare i segnali di coppia basterà a capire il problema che l'ha portata a interessarsi di un altro?


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

Monoko, ci sono novità?


----------



## Diletta (19 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ognuno ti consiglierà una modalità diversa con diversi punti di vista. Io prima di tutto mi farei delle domande e poi deciderei cosa fare.
> 
> *Sono sicuro di voler rimanere col dubbio di quello che sarebbe successo se non fossi intervenuto a chiarire con lei prima del fattaccio?*
> 
> ...




In questi casi sai qual è il meglio da fare?
Pensare all'ipotesi peggiore...vale a dire che ci sarebbe andata a letto.
E partire da qui.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ognuno ti consiglierà una modalità diversa con diversi punti di vista. Io prima di tutto mi farei delle domande e poi deciderei cosa fare.
> 
> Sono sicuro di voler rimanere col dubbio di quello che sarebbe successo se non fossi intervenuto a chiarire con lei prima del fattaccio?
> 
> ...


Io continuo a non capire. se leggo dei messaggi "eloquenti" sul telefono di mia moglie cosa devo aspettare per avere un chiarimento. Perché mi devo fare tutte queste seghe mentali di quello che poteva succedere, per me è già successo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire. se leggo dei messaggi "eloquenti" sul telefono di mia moglie cosa devo aspettare per avere un chiarimento. *Perché mi devo fare tutte queste seghe mentali di quello che poteva succedere, per me è già successo.*



Perché la teoria è una cosa e la pratica un'altra...
Perché tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
e via dicendo


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché la teoria è una cosa e la pratica un'altra...
> Perché tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
> e via dicendo



Per me in questo caso è già "pratica".
Nel momento in cui intrattieni una conversazione di quel tipo indipendentemente da come si evolverà stai uscendo fuori dai parametri del nostro rapporto.


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché la teoria è una cosa e la pratica un'altra...
> Perché tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare...
> e via dicendo


Si,Diletta,c'è anche "Uomo avvertito,mezzo salvato"


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Per me in questo caso è già "pratica".
> Nel momento in cui intrattieni una conversazione di quel tipo indipendentemente da come si evolverà stai uscendo fuori dai parametri del nostro rapporto.



Certo, ti capisco bene: siamo fuori dai parametri, quindi un chiarimento è doveroso.
Ma poi, cosa succede?
Tutto chiarito e ti metti l'animo in pace?
Ti posso garantire che, di lì a poco, entreranno a forza un sacco di dubbi e tutti parecchio disturbanti e che hanno a che fare con la "pratica", quella vera e oggettiva, però.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Si,Diletta,c'è anche "Uomo avvertito,mezzo salvato"



Sì, è valido anche questo!
Io, per come sono fatta, vorrei vedere fino a che punto si spinge chi mi dorme accanto. Sarebbe proprio più forte di me...purtroppo anch'io l'ho scoperto in corso d'opera, ma non potevo saperlo...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Per me in questo caso è già "pratica".
> Nel momento in cui intrattieni una conversazione di quel tipo indipendentemente da come si evolverà stai uscendo fuori dai parametri del nostro rapporto.


Quoto.
Ma non capisco tanto il pensiero che si è "prima" o che si possa bloccare chi è su un piano inclinato prima del punto di non ritorno, come se non fosse un problema già questo dialogo intimo.
Si dice quello che si è letto e si esprime la propria delusione, il proprio dolore e stupore.
A me sembra che sia diffusa l'idea di voler controllare tutto. Non si controlla nulla ma possiamo noi essere autentici.


----------



## spleen (22 Dicembre 2016)

Piacerebbe sapere come è proseguita la faccenda. Ma Monoko non si fa più sentire.....


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piacerebbe sapere come è proseguita la faccenda. Ma Monoko non si fa più sentire.....


@monoko se ci sei batti un colpo, anzi due, martellaci  pure


----------



## delfino curioso (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @monoko se ci sei batti un colpo, anzi due, martellaci  pure



Mi sa che stà investigando..........


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi sa che stà investigando..........


Boh nel caso attendiamo notizie o sfoghi o quel che è


----------

